# UK citizen living Dubai working for American corp



## alik139 (May 16, 2013)

Hi
I need some advice on IRS forms.

I am a UK citizen permanently living in Dubai and therefore a non UK tax payer. I have been offered work with an American firm who are employing me on a freelance basis for a short period of time. I am totally confused by the forms I have to complete that they are required to give me by the IRS. I do not want to be subject to tax from USA so think I have to complete form W8-BEN. I am an individual and not a company. 

Can anyone advise?

thanks

A


----------

